# 300gal.



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

new family is getting along great.
the Caribes are the smallest but hold there ground very well.
I thought my reds were big, but when the 2, 11" Ternz showed up the reds are now looking a little small.
Both of the 8" Ternz seem to change colure periodically and sometimes make a nest along side the reds.
but know body has laid eggs since the Caribe and Ternz moved in.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awsome tank nice ass shoal


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking mixed Pygo shoal :nod: ... do you have any full tank pic?


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow!!No fighting? I guess they have enough room huh? Awsome, healthy looking fish!!


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Nice setup!







How long do the convicts last in there?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks
I will post full tank shots soon.

I rearly see a con go missing, but they seem to disapear at the 2.5-3" mark. 
I just counted over 60 infront i'm sure there are more hiding in and behind the wood.
I uaualy re stock cons twice a year.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Very Nice!!
I'd like to see a tank shot also


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

very nice... I like your con idea......


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

cool collection of pygos mate , they look very nice , would love also to see a full tank s hot.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

wow. those guy are bad lookin!


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

WHoA... A Dream size tank and a dream size shoal.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Great tank! Can you take som pics without flash?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

that is a great looking shoal, do you have any full shots???


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice full grown mix pygo...sweet tank man..


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

very nice shoal...thats kool how u got cons in there...i guess when the cons get that size they get brave or just run out places to hide..lol


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

What an amzing shoal


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

wow dude sweet :nod:


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is a great tank!!! i am jealous!!!!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Stugge said:


> Great tank! Can you take som pics without flash?


 my lighting isn't very good, they sit ontop but at the back of the tank, so the camera makes it look dark upfront.
I'm adding T-5's which will help for pics.

you can really see the black water without flash.


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

whoa ho!!!









looking real good man... the without flash pics look great...

one day we'll find some pirayas to throw in there...
the hunts still on...


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I found some Pirayas







, But its another trip accross the boarder







.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

how bout a tank shot?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> how bout a tank shot?


sorry nothing good at the moment.

House reno has everything piled in the living room.

this pic is before the Ternz & Caribe.

the tank is still a work in progress.

I need a large decoration for the back left corner, I was thinking a large bush or stump.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

omg







hands down nicest shoal on the site they would own a cow


----------



## keniisi (Nov 30, 2004)

Holy cow...you should make your own video version of "wolf in the water"...very sweet shoal..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

wow man amazing tank and shoal


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

Canso said:


> I found some Pirayas :rasp: , But its another trip accross the boarder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are you gunna pick them up?

how big are they?

cheers


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i hope this dont sound rude but what do u do for a living to offord such a monstar of a tank. great looking fish what u feed em everyday?


----------



## angelo (Feb 6, 2006)

nice and healthy p's!!! huge tank!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> I found some Pirayas :rasp: , But its another trip accross the boarder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are you gunna pick them up?

how big are they?

cheers
[/quote]

I got to much on my plate right now, I will have to wait before i add anymore.

I think they are 6-8"


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet looking fish. and tank


----------



## 12sec3s (Oct 21, 2005)

Holy sh*t! that is beautiful!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

how does the pleco do in there?..just got a 13-15in pleco in my 135g with 9 baby reds


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice tank man. Why no plants though? and can you make a feeding video?

Hater


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Canso said:


> I found some Pirayas :rasp: , But its another trip accross the boarder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh... which way?

my way? hey, i'm gonna pm ya


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

redrum781 said:


> how does the pleco do in there?..just got a 13-15in pleco in my 135g with 9 baby reds


Pleco never gets touched, he is a very hard worker keeping the tank clean.

The Caribe would folow him around when they first moved in, but they have never touched him yet.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Hater said:


> Nice tank man. Why no plants though? and can you make a feeding video?
> 
> Hater


Plants, ya I've been to many places, looked at lots but have never actually bought any yet. but plants are in the future.
the tank will not support live plants, so I've been looking for the right fake plants that I haven't seen yet.
I'm still trying to get past the fact a spent $200 on wood









here are some basic video's I made awhile ago, nothing live, nothing exciting.

click here (photobucket)

edit: Oh wait! the Earth Worms in one of the videos are alive. So, Viewer Discretion.


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

i love it
















i love it


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

amazing tank man. that shoal is BADASS. i cant wait till i get the opertunity to set up a monster tank like that, 55 gallon is just way to small
i gotta wait till i get my own property, 
my landlord would sh*t a brick if i brought 300 gallons of water into his house haha


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Niice you live in White Rock. I live in surrey..
Awsome tank man


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Canso said:


> Great tank! Can you take som pics without flash?


 my lighting isn't very good, they sit ontop but at the back of the tank, so the camera makes it look dark upfront.
I'm adding T-5's which will help for pics.

you can really see the black water without flash.
[/quote]

Realy nice! Looks fantastic , and makes my tank and group look smal


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice setup you have. Man how I wish I had a 300 gallon tank


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

how much do u spend on food to feed all them?


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

I envy you lol How long did it take for those bad boys to get that big? awsome fish


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> I envy you lol How long did it take for those bad boys to get that big? awsome fish


most of the reds I adopted, 3 were babies I raised over a year ago and are about 8". and the Ternz and Caribe came from a member here very recently, ( Thanks Doc).


----------

